# Nigerians for meat?



## Bebop

Not sure if this is in the right forum... and I hope I don't gross any nigi owners out, but I keep seeing that they are dual purpose, but also that they are not.. 
Anyone have experience?
I am NOT completely sure that I will breed for meat and milk.. but I plan to have a farm.. and that might be a possibility.


----------



## myfainters

I don't think many nigies would be good for meat... most are very dairy built... meaning they are all skin and bones! If you want a mini meat goat... look into myotonics... they can be housed with nigies as they are the same size and would eat the same amount of feed.... this way you would have nigies for milk and myos for meat.... just a thought. A lot of myos are great milkers but they milk on demand.... so you wouldn't get a years worth of milk out of a myo very easily... you'd really have to be persistent to keep them from drying out.... Personally... I'd get some of each if you are looking for meat and milk but are only interested in a true "mini sized" breed.


----------



## SDK

they really arent.. no miniature breed is really ever dual purpose.. just because you can eat them doesnt make them dual purpose.. dual purpose means that the provide ample quantities of two of the following: meat, milk, fibre.. so i would say not.. and i cant imagine getting much off them.. they arent that big lol.. figure a 50 pound goat thats mostly bone you'd probably getabout 15 pounds... whereas with a 50 pound boer kid your getting closer to 20-25 depending on the percentage.


----------



## StaceyRosado

the more dual purpose is the pygmy goat but still again like SDK said its not much meat for the poundage. 

Kinders would be more of a dual purpose breed (nubian and pygmy mix) or go with the myotonic(fainting) like was suggested by myfainters.


----------



## sweetgoats

I have to say I know a few people that eat their Nigi's and a lot that eat Pygmy's. The Pygmy's give more meat but they are considered a meat goat also, but that depends on the people that own them.

I know people that use the Nigi boys for meat and they have them at Easter and things becasue they are not real big. They are good for single or two people families.


----------



## kelebek

as said above - the bone to meat ratio is not very high on dairy breeds - BUT, I will say, the meat is sweeter (yes I know - I have butchered my dairy goats). Alot of people that are breeding for meat (at least in this area) will cross a dairy with a meat goat to get that leaner - sweet taste into the meat. 

Our family LOVES goat meat and we bought 3 myotonics specifically for raising meat. One myotonic came to us already bred for reg babies. The other two I bred to my Nigi to get a little sweetness into the meat :thumb:


----------



## lissablack

Kinder meat is lovely, and they are small enough and generally nice enough to live with nigeys. The two year old wether I have right now is just under 100 pounds, I had one that was 125, and I have a younger one that is right now around 80. One went to a friend for meat and he is living with her nigey does and they all like it. He's supposed to be meat soon. Kinders usually make 1/2-1 gallon of milk a day, a gallon is unusual, and it is very fine milk, as well as having a pretty good meat/body weight ratio. In most places they aren't too easy to find, though.

Jan


----------



## SDK

i agreewith kelebek.. dairy goat meat is sweeter, but there isn't much there.. but if you have a 50/50 cross.. now THATS goodstuff lol


----------



## countryboy

I try to raise all my meat. They are small but do give a few meals. Also you know the life of the animal, good and heathly. That is hard to say about store brought.


----------



## KGW Farms

We cross dairy/boer, Nigi/pygmy and pygmy/boer....the meat is REALLY good! I like crossing the boer onto the pygmy and dairy.....the meat has a high butter fat (sweeter).


----------

